# Clear Urine?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I always thought clear urine meant the dog or person was very well hydrated.


----------



## freds momma (Dec 15, 2011)

I thought it did too but I took him in thinking maybe it was a UTI or something with all the random frequent peeing but the vet said he had a little bacteria but she wasnt convinced it was a uti, she also said that his urine wasnt normal if he wasnt drinking water and wants to do a blood test because she thinks he could have a kidney problem...so im just waiting to see if the meds help any before we result to blood tests.. Lets hope its just a UTI and that those meds work!!!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Is the vet checking for diabetes? Very large volumes of clear pee (frequently) can be an early warning sign.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking also bioteach... my cat also showed diluted urine and he was diagnosed as diabetic and because of his young age (3.5yr) the vet leans toward juvenile diabetes rather than type 2. The only symptom we noticed was loss of weight. Our vet was totally shocked with the blood test results since she was expecting a thyroid issue which was an easy fix.... but the diabetes totally blindsighted her.


----------



## freds momma (Dec 15, 2011)

*Yay yellow Pee!*

I wondered about Diabetes too but I found out...it was the bland diet!! When he was eating rice & cottage cheese it made his stool a bright yellowish green and once his stool got more firm I started mixing in his dog food and viola!! Yellow urine! I wish I would have thought about the possibility of his diet being the source of his urine color. I've never been so happy to see brown poop and yellow pee before, it made my day since its been so long  lol


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

So happy to hear that all is well with your pup!


----------

